# Looking for mini cat figurines



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I started collecting them. Love them. I got some great ones at the dump for free. Saw some online and when i get some money will buy some more. Saw a really cool one that included a cat tree for only $25.00. Want to get some black cat silhouettes to go over my windows and doors. Bought some cute ones at Cape Code Company and plan to buy more. Thinking of making some with clay. Any suggestions? I'll post some pics soon.

Kathy


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

If you're wanting to make some yourself I suggest Polymer clay like Fimo or Sculpey. It's easy to work with, doesn't dry out (you bake it to cure it) and you can mix colours for that perfect match. You can buy it at Michael's  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Have you tried Etsy? Youd get good ideas there from the artists!


----------

